# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Të shëmtuarit e futbollit

## YlliRiaN

*Futbolli është lojë e bukur, por kjo nuk do të thotë se edhe të gjithë futbollistët janë të pashëm. Tabloidi britanik Sun e ka publikuar një listë prej 10 futbollistësh, të cilët i konsideron më të shëmtuarit në histori të futbollit.

Në këtë listë, që është konsideruar jo dhe aq e sjellshme, është futur edhe futbollisti i Milanit, braziliani Ronaldinho, i cili renditet i katërti për shkak të dhëmbëve të tij. Listës së futbollistëve më të këqij i prin Iain Dowie, që nuk njihet dhe aq, por ky sulmues luajti në disa skuadra angleze si Crystal Palace, Charlton, Coventry e Queens Park Rangers (QPR).

I gjori Dowie nga Sun është përshkruar si miks i të gjithë futbollistëve të tjerë të shëmtuar të top 10. Në top-horror gjejnë hapësirë, ndër të tjera, edhe skocezi David Hopkin flokëkuq, kroati Robert Prosinecki, Peter Beardsley dhe sulmuesi aktual i Liverpool, holandezi Dirk Kuyt.

Lista e 10 futbollistëve më të shëmtuar

1. Iain Dowie
2. Luke Chadwick
3. Dirk Kuyt
4. Ronaldinho
5. Steve Ogrizovic
6. Trifon Ivanov
7. Robert Earnshaw
8. Peter Beardsley
9. Robert Prosinecki
10. David Hopkin*

----------


## YlliRiaN

Iain Dowie

----------


## YlliRiaN

Luke Chadwick

----------


## YlliRiaN

Dirk Kuyt  Liverpool

----------


## YlliRiaN

Ronaldinho AC Milan

----------


## YlliRiaN

Steve Ogrizovic

----------


## YlliRiaN

Trifon Ivanov

----------


## YlliRiaN

Robert Earnshaw

----------


## YlliRiaN

Peter Beardsley

----------


## YlliRiaN

Robert Prosinecki

----------


## YlliRiaN

David Hopkin

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Cila nga keta po ju pelqen me shume???:P*

----------


## Jack Watson

Dirk Kuyt s'meriton të jetë në listë.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Dirk Kuyt s'meriton të jetë në listë.


*Ndoshta edhe jo por:*



> Tabloidi britanik Sun e ka publikuar një listë prej 10 futbollistësh, të cilët i konsideron më të shëmtuarit në histori të futbollit.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

ke aruar dhe ribery

----------


## CYAN1DE

> ke aruar dhe ribery


Riberin, aksidenti e ka ber ter shemtuar :@

Kujdes,  me mire kjo tem te mos kishte ekzistuar fare, ata i ka  fal Zoti ashtu siq jane...

----------


## geezer



----------


## padrino

Dirk Kuyt nuk me duket aq i shemtuar sa te beje pjese ne kete listen e famshme angleze.... pastaj Tevez.Rooney,Ribery e Cassano ku jane????

----------

